# Houston: Pick a Gamestore for Gameday



## AntiStateQuixote (Oct 13, 2006)

So, here's the poll I promised.  Pick a gamestore to meet at for Worldwide DnD Gameday.


----------



## bbarrington (Oct 14, 2006)

I voted Enigmas. I'm willing to run one of the many Dungeon Crawl Classics I have if anyone is interested.


----------



## sckeener (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm not going to vote since I haven't been to any of them...too far away.  Though I have heard good things about midnight.


----------

